# homesteading homeschooler?



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, I guess this will be me, my herd and my family in the fall!  My ds is ready for kindergarten, dd for preschool. They can both already read fairly well and do simple math from some preschool.

We have a fine flock of layer chickens of various breeds.  My DH was fairly easily convinced about chickens, and so far, I have done the majority of the work, except for fixing some wire up to some vents that were too tall for me.  (I'm 5'2", he's 6'4" - oddly enough, we were the same height when we started dating 12 years ago ).

Talking him in to goats was a bit more difficult, but we have finally agreed to take the plunge this summer, getting things ready for some dairy goaties in the fall.  

I am beginning to get a little nervous about time management when school starts.  Balancing church, homeschool, farm chores, my kids and I volunteering at a local nursing home, and Tae Kwon Do (my DH and I are black belts and are assistant instructors in class three times a week) - it's all a bit overwhelming.  

I want to make sure my kids are properly educated, and feel a "farm" education will serve them well in many ways.  Still, when I get down to choosing curriculi, I am feeling rather inadequate.  

That's my story for today.  Not sure what the point is.  Just rambling....


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

we have been homeschooling for about 2 yrs. now and trying to get this ranch-ette-ette homestead up and going also. I just wanted you to know that you're not alone. Don't let the curriculum become overwhelming, you will figure out what they need and waht you need as you go-sometimes all it takes is a roly-poly in the yard for "today's lesson" 

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2009)

My SIL homeschools and uses Abecca (sp?). They have the lesson plans done for you and everything. It might be worth checking into--I know they have a web-site.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 22, 2009)

I Home School my eight children (well - my oldest two will be in college this fall and my youngest doesn't start until next year... so I Home School five our children right now.

We also have a lot of other things going.   I milk three goats twice a day... all year round.  We also have horses, llamas, chickens, dogs and cats... oh, and fish!   It was a big commitment for me to take on the milk goats as I do 98% of the milking (my daughter is my backup if I can't do it for some reason).  I love milking time... it's often just the goats and me and the quiet barn.   I also love it when I have a couple of children climbing on the hay or running around the barn talking to me when I'm out there.   

You can do it... but you want to make sure that you want to do it.   It takes me about 45 minutes to do all chores every morning and evening; and that's if I'm taking my time.  I can rush it into a 1/2 hour time frame.  I have to plan my schedule around those times and if I have to be gone my kids fill in for me.

The early years of Home Schooling are very simple and easy... don't stress over it at that age.  We taught/teach our children to be very independent in their studying so I don't actually stand there and teach them when they are older.   Once they can read... they can learn most subjects with very little need for mom.  So, yes, you need to be there with them in the first couple of years but you don't have to school for hours at a stretch... you can school in between other things (chores/activities).

If you want to be a total hands on teacher... you can do that to.   Write up a schedule for your day and see how things look on paper.  Then, do it and see what needs to be adjusted.   One of the many wondrous parts of Home Schooling is being able to make your own schedule and change it daily if you need/want to!  

As Farmer Kitty said - there is curriculum that is totally written up for you.   Or, you can pick and chose (that's what I do - we're pretty eclectic) according to how each of my kids learn.  Or you can do a lot of hands on around the farm stuff and your children will learn tons of wonderful things about 'real' life.

Have fun with however you proceed.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks, gals.  I appreciate your responses.

I am sort of feeling alone out here...I do have a few friends who also homeschool, and there are a few co-ops in the area, which we tried last year, but the co-op would only accept my kids (then 3 and 4) in the preschool class.  They were bored to tears and it seemed like a waste of driving an hour there and an hour home.  

My friends who homeschool are...er....anti-animal.  We get along well in everything but that.   They (the parents) don't like animals and don't want to be bothered with pets, so they have sort of convinced their children that all animals are mean and scary.    When they came up for my ds's birthday party, we have 7 week old chicks IN a pen, and their 6 year old son screamed his head off and cried about being scared until they left.  

So, while I do have support for homeschooling, it isn't quite the same.  I DO think I would enjoy milking.  I love taking care of the chickens, even cleaning out the pen isn't a bad chore for me.  Some quiet time doesn't sound too bad, either.  

As far as curriculum...I have looked at several.  They all seem REALLY expensive for something that might or might not work for us.  I guess I am generally pretty cheap...


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 22, 2009)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> As far as curriculum...I have looked at several.  They all seem REALLY expensive for something that might or might not work for us.  I guess I am generally pretty cheap...


Remember that it's an investment into your children's future and don't cut corners to much. I know with the Abecca program you can order only the class(es) you want and not the whole shebang so, there is that option to consider too.


----------



## okiron (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitty, I don't really consider not wanting to spend money on programs cutting corners on my child's education. I plan on homeschooling to better my son's education, not so I can mimic public school. There are many ways to keep homeschooling affordable but still give your child an A+ education.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I have probably spent  a hundred bucks for 2 kiddos in 2 1/2 yrs. I could definitely have gotten by with less than that, but some of the things out there are just SOOOO cool!  You will learn what suits you and your family best, that is the joy of homeschooling, you can be flexible and make the changes as you need. The "country" stuff can provide a multitude of learning opportunities and won't cost you.

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not saying that there are not other ways that are good too. But, to remember that when looking that choosing just because of cost may not be the best for the children. 

Also, just because you get in with a program doesn't mean that you have to follow it to the T. Or go with it all the way. If there is a subject that you have trouble finding something in your area or maybe isn't a strong one for you, maybe a program one would help. I know that my SIL varies things with her kids. The two older ones are in college and both straight A students. I almost homeschooled but, with a dairy farm, and DH working out I was concerned I wouldn't be able to do a good job so, I'm not against homeschooling.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 23, 2009)

I just wanted to put my 2 cents. I can't help with an answer, But I can say that I wish I knew about when my kids were small. I have freinds that do it now, And it so much better. The school are really getting bad now. My grandkids are in it and I don't see were they are going. Everything is computer and they can't seem to know how to cope with just everyday life. And when you home school. For some reason, I see that my freinds kids have a better out look on life. I hope I'm saying this right. Don't want to upset someone if they are are teacher in public schools. Good luck in finding you info.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 23, 2009)

You know, the things they are talking about with homeschooling you can do at home even if your kids go off to public/private school. It re-enforces/enhances what is being taught in school. We are lucky as we live in a good school district. But, we still incorporate things into every day life. It could be why Kute Kitten is a head of the curve in school. Parents really need to be involved whether they homeschool or send them off to school.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 23, 2009)

We have always had a tight budget so I have found used curriculum many times to use for my kids.   Unless it's a book that's been written in by someone else (with the answers) - it can be used again and again.

Ebay often has very good deals on home school books.  Many books (science, geography, literature, etc.) can be used by both your children because they don't change (or at least not enough to matter) so although you may spend $20 on a book --- it's actually only $10 per child.   (That was particularly helpful for me since I have eight kids to go through those books!  )

Check your local Craigslist also.

What State do you live in?   Many States have multiple home school groups and will have used curriculum sales - usually in the spring.  If you live near a large city that would be a very likely possibility.

Libraries are a great source of educational books.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I am not completely unlearned about this homeschool thang!  

like I said, I homeschooled last year for preschool.  And I know that kids who go to public school DO get a good education.  The thing is that I think I can do a better job.  And I can teach them things that they are not allowed to teach in public school.  There are a lot of disciplinary problems in the school systems here...teachers are more like referees instead of educators.  It's a crying shame.

Anyway, we are probably going to go with a Charlotte Mason approach, which WON'T cost much in dollars, but does cost a lot of time in finding books, journaling, organizing art projects, etc.  It's fine.  I like spending time with me kiddos.    I am just worried about fitting it all in and giving each the proper attention.  I sort of have a...ummm....fear of failure.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 24, 2009)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> What State do you live in?   Many States have multiple home school groups and will have used curriculum sales - usually in the spring.  If you live near a large city that would be a very likely possibility.
> 
> Libraries are a great source of educational books.


I'd like to add that I've heard some states have very stringent requirements for parents to be able to homeschool their children, such as college educations themselves, etc. AND require very specific reporting to show progress, which I think is sent to the local school district.

My very bright husband would not be qualified to homeschool our future children here in Washington State because he barely graduated high school. 

But boy, if you're "allowed" to homeschool your children and have the energy for it, more power to you!!!


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 24, 2009)

I hear u on the fear of failure thing-it's a big responsibility! The more "achievemente we have together the better I feel. Just keep swimming and praying. Here's the way that I look at it with our school district-I can't do any worse!!
Amysflock-that is ridiculous that it "disqualifies you're husband-I get PO'ed thinking about it     -but no one wants to read that rant!!!! :/

cowgirl


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2009)

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> Amysflock-that is ridiculous that it "disqualifies you're husband-I get PO'ed thinking about it     -but no one wants to read that rant!!!! :/
> 
> cowgirl


Unfortunately, she is right though. I know people with college diplomas saying they are teachers and have master degrees too that are dumber than a box of rocks so where are they any better than someone who can at least read from a book. I had one teacher in high school that couldn't teach from the book with it open in front of him. Kute Kitten has had a teacher that couldn't do 2nd grade math. I had more conferences with the principal that year than I care to ever have. Luckily the rest of her teachers have been good or I would have tackled homeschooling even with spending 8 hours a day in the barn come winter.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 24, 2009)

I hear ya'. I could go a looooooong time on that subject! But, I won't. Mini-M if there is anything that I can do to help, support, encourage, etc... let me know.

cowgirl


----------

